# [OT]Permissions

## smyqlek

Mam taki problem : 

     Jesli na swoim kompie loguje sie jako root to [ prawie  :Razz:  ] wszystko dziala ja nalezy  :Smile: 

Ale jak sie loguje na konto usera to po podaniu loginu i hasla wyskakuje taki blad :

```
-bash: /usr/bin/whoami: Permission denied

-bash: [: =: unary operator expected

```

jesli wpisze polecenie $ls albo inne, ktore powinno normalnie dzialac

```

ls: error while loading shared libraries: libgpm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
```

ale np. jak wpisze $whoami to pokazuje mi nazwe uzytkownika tak jak powinno.

Jak zmienilem w /etc/passwd domyslny shell dla tego usera [z /bin/bash na /bin/sh ] to ten pierwszy error pojawiajacy sie zaraz po logowaniu takze sie pojawial, tylko ze na poczatku bylo zmiast "-bash" wypisane "-sh"

Jako user nie moge nic robic :/

Co jest grane ??

Jak moge to naprawic ??

z gory dziekuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam

smyq

----------

## Strus

Jakie masz prawa do /usr/bin/ i w jakich grupach jest ten user?

----------

## smyqlek

/usr/bin 

drwx------

zalogowany jako user :

$id -nG

users wheel audio

----------

## Yarecki

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 20K lut 20 00:31 /usr/bin - Domyślne po instalacji

----------

## smyqlek

nie pomoglo :/

dalej to samo ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Strus

Jak utworzysz nowego użytkownika to są takie same problemy ?

----------

## smyqlek

tak,

napiszcie mi prosze z czym to moze byc zwiazane,

to bede mogl cos pokombinowac,

bo jak narazie nie wiem za co sie zabrac, 

a na necie niewiele osob mialo podobny problem jak ja [ 2 ]

thx4help

----------

## tswiercz

a katalogi /usr i /usr/bin też mają prawo drwxr-xr-x??

----------

## milu

Czy prawa do wszystkich katalogów masz ustawione tak jak podałeś??

z Twojego błędu w pierwszym poście wynika, że albo nie masz gpm'a skompilowanego albo masz złe uprawnienia do katalogu, w którym on się znajduje.

Sprawdź sobie uprawnienia do wszystkich katalogów 

```
ls -al /
```

na głównej ścieżce i wklej tu. Coś ostro się chyba pobawiłeś chmod'em  :Razz: 

----------

